# Lost features upgrading from Hopper 1 to Hopper 3



## daryllafferty (Apr 15, 2006)

I just upgraded from a Hopper 1 to a Hopper 3. Going from 3 tuners to 16 tuners makes it worthwhile and I'm not going back, but I've noticed that I lost some features from the Hopper 1 that I will miss:

1) There is no 4X FF or Rewind. I used 4X FF all the time watching recorded football games (between plays) or tennis between serves, etc. 15X is just too fast to stop before the next play starts, and Skip Forward usually goes too far. In fact, I used to wish with my Hopper 1 to have 2X FF. I do think that 15X FF is smoother, less jerky than before, so there's something.

2) The new remote doesn't have the color buttons. The installer took the old remote, so I'm not sure if the color buttons would have worked with the new Hopper. I miss pressing the green button to get instant closed captions, or the blue button to get instant delete.

3) If you stop playing a program that is being recorded and then come back, you cannot resume. You have to start over or join live. The old Hopper did this too until there was an upgrade about a year ago. Hopefully they will add that feature to the H3 soon.

4) When you pause playback, I haven't found a way to frame advance. With the H1 you just press the skip-forward button to advance one frame, but it doesn't work with the H3.

5) Several things that were single button presses on the old remote now take two or more presses. There's no "Stop Playing" button, and I already mentioned the closed caption button. I guess this is an inevitable result of removing buttons from the remote. A row of user-programmable buttons might have been nice.

This is still very new to me, so if anyone has answers or solutions to these issues, I'd like to hear them.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Should have kept the old remote. That's what I did.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

So we're saying the H3 can do some of the items mentioned, but the 'new' remote is incapable of accessing them?
What were they thinking?


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

No you have all the controls the old remote had. They are on screen now.


----------



## Thebigbry (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes. Why would they remove the stop button? You can use the back/live tv button, then scroll to the stop. Which is a pain. 
They finally allow multiple custom folders. Finally, but it's a pain to set recordings to go to them. More than just selecting to Record then clicking Again for options. It's way more steps now.

Search for next airing. All I want to do id's search for a Movie that's Playing now, it Listed in The guide, and see a list of The times dates and channels it Will play. I have yet to find a way to do this. 
The remote is horrible. You grab it by The side and accidentally hit an input button it aux button.the button Layout is awful. Reminds me if The dreadful direct tv remote at work. 
The H3 is faster sleeker, and has multi folders. But it angers me they can't figure out a way to add 1feature without losing 3 great ones.


----------



## Thebigbry (Jul 18, 2016)

And the ability to sort stuff by date, or by alphabetical order!


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Thebigbry said:


> Yes. Why would they remove the stop button? You can use the back/live tv button, then scroll to the stop. Which is a pain.
> They finally allow multiple custom folders. Finally, but it's a pain to set recordings to go to them. More than just selecting to Record then clicking Again for options. It's way more steps now.
> 
> Search for next airing. All I want to do id's search for a Movie that's Playing now, it Listed in The guide, and see a list of The times dates and channels it Will play. I have yet to find a way to do this.
> ...


Geez! Just get a 40 remote. If you had read all the Hopper3 forums on this an other sites, you would have kept your old one.


----------



## Thebigbry (Jul 18, 2016)

patmurphey said:


> Geez! Just get a 40 remote. If you had read all the Hopper3 forums on this an other sites, you would have kept your old one.


 Yeah, but I didn't, shouldn't Have to research to see what these useful things are removed. Dish seems to Be the only electronic company that ads 1 feature back then removes 5 more.

. And the 40 remote still doesn't properly search. I still have one.


----------



## Thebigbry (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh yeah, they also removed the coaxial input for OTA so that when they lose local channels they can offer you an ota that won't connect. 

I'm thinking it may be about time to leave this dinosaur for internet tv, and an ota.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Right because internet TV apps are all just so intuitive! 

Compared to just about any internet TV app I've seen, Dish's H3 is miles ahead in virtually any way you want to look at it. I have considered and tried the various internet services for general TV watching and found every one of them to be totally different in UI between them, and not very flexible in use.



Sent from my samus using Tapatalk


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

I thought that I have read of other issues with the H3..........like no recording light, problems recording ota


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Amazon does sell the old remotes also, I guess if you plead with a CSR, they may send you one.


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a question for those with the H3 and the old 40 remote.

This original poster of this thread said this.

<<4) When you pause playback, I haven't found a way to frame advance. With the H1 you just press the skip-forward button to advance one frame, but it doesn't work with the H3.>>

They didn't have the 40 remote.

But if you "do" have a 40 remote can you do this and get back the frame advance.

Or is this feature just gone on the H3 no frame advance forward or backward?

Thanks, bjf


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I just checked and frame advance seems to work fine on the H3 with the 40.0 remote. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

n0qcu,


Thanks for the info. with the remote frame advance.

Good to hear that still works.

Best, bjf


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

Prepping to switch back to Dish from Directv, so reading the H3 stuff closely - 

I've read there's a newer remote now, with voice features? Is that shipping with new installs? And does that one have the freeze frame advance? (I actually use that quite a bit when watching sports.)


----------



## bjf2007 (Oct 22, 2007)

I recently got the Hopper 3 after years with the 722.

One huge problem is the MISSING 4x scan speed.

15x is too fast for short skips.
I overshoot and then have to try and skip back with the 10 sec. back or 30 sec. forward.
It's a pain in the a**. 

Dish Tech's PLEASE Fix this and give me back the 4x speed.

It would be nice to have a 2x speed choice as well.
This is great for fast action sports.

And another complaint is now I have a HUGE banner when doing slow motion.

Don't want it. -------- Don't need it.

I want NO INFO on the screen when I am doing slo-motion or frame by frame

PLEASE Fix these Problems!!!!!!!!!

Watching Football is now a PAIN compared to my old 722.

The Hopper 3 is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but I should not LOSE features I had on my old 722,

ADD but don't subtract!!!!

But please give us a 4x REW./ FF scanning ability once again.

Thanks, bjf


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I am considering upgrading from my Hopper 1 to a Hopper 3. So far I have heard I should keep my remotes. Also If I can't record OTA that is a deal breaker for me. I have two OTA modules for my Hopper 1s. Will they work for the hopper 3? I have dual Hopper 1s with each hopper with an OTA module so I can record two OTA programs at once. Can I plug them both into the Hopper 3? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Rick R


----------



## JackC (Jun 15, 2008)

bjf2007 said:


> I recently got the Hopper 3 after years with the 722.
> 
> One huge problem is the MISSING 4x scan speed.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%! The giant black bar that appears across the bottom of the screen during pause and SLO-MO/FF/REW is HORRIBLE! What kind of idiot thought it would be a good idea to block a full quarter of my screen with that stupidity?? FYI, during a pause or slo-mo replay, it effectively blocks the feet of the receiver during a football game, the foot of the runner AND first base when watching Baseball/Softball, the fine print at the bottom of the screen that I used to be able to read while paused, the listing for guest actors/voices at the end of a TV show and many other things. It's absolutely the most annoying 'feature' and a big part of my reasoning for looking into switching to Comcast.

The loss of the 4x REW/FF is also a big annoyance. I thought I would get used to the lack of control but it's just as terrible now as it was three months ago when I had the H3 first installed. And the new remote is horrendous! In fact, I use the old remote from my 922 95% of the time - even though the buttons are worn out and makes thumb sore by the end of a game. What were the 'programmers' thinking? They weren't!

To fix this, Dish 'programmers' should/must provide us with an option to make the giant black FF/REW bar that blocks 25% of the screen DISAPPEAR completely. Additionally, they could easily add a setting that would give me options to select different speeds for the SLO-MO/FF/REW 'features'.

The Hopper 3 is an amazing piece of hardware but DISH programmers just had to go and screw it up with their terrible programming. Good riddance DISH!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hyperbole much? That bar is nowhere near 25% of the screen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyhoops (Aug 15, 2014)

I just upgraded my HWS to the new Carbon UI, which I understand is VERY similar to the UI the H3 runs on...

I don't have 4x FF or REW either. It's so handy watching sports and now it's very clunky forwarding through commercials. I way overshoot and have to flashback several times. Annoying!

So the new remote doesn't have STOP?! I use my friend's xfinity X1 DVR and my biggest annoyance is the lack of a STOP button. Glad I use a Harmony remote.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Every body complains about no stop button but guess what the great tivo has never had a stop button. (And yes I do hate that but just had to point out)


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The voice remote respons to stop command...


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I replaced my 52 remote with a 40. I have 3 50 voice remotes and 3 40 remotes for my 2 4K Joeys and Hopper 3, and we find we always reach for the 40. It isn't as small and sexy looking as the 52 and 50 remotes, but it has a button for everything (including Stop.  )


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

Mu Hopper 1 crapped out so instead of replacing it I upgraded to the Hopper 3. So far I will keep the old remotes and the CSR said my old Hopper 1 OTA modules will work with the Hopper 3. So hopefully I wont regret this. They come11/29/16 to install it.

Rick R


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I got my Hopper3 the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. Love the carbon GUI and the crispness of the graphics. My only sorrow is the loss of my timers - and there were a lot of them.
I backed up the old Hopper 1 to remote just hours prior to the tech arriving. After installing the Hopper 3, I paired the old 50 remote with the Hopper 3. This, I think, was my mistake. When trying to restore settings to the H3, it said there were no settings to restore. I powered on the old Hopper and checked the timers. They were all gone (due to de-activation?). I was left with NO TIMERS.

Fortunately I had many shows I transferred to external HD. After copying to H3 (USB 3 YAY!), I created timers from the shows via search.
I'm sure I'm missing MANY timers for Summer shows and such, but so far so good. Yes, I backed up the new timers to the new remote.

I really like the built in Netflix. We binged The Crown (excellent). The only issue is I'm not getting 5.1 despite what it says on the screen.

So far so goof. Feeling Hoppy!


----------



## Bc Farmer (Dec 7, 2016)

With the 52 or 50 if you want to go frame by frame.
Press pause and let the black bar disappear. Then press the skip forward or backwards arrows to move one frame at a time.


----------



## GooberedUp (Dec 13, 2016)

The problem I am having with upgrading to the Hopper 3 is that because only a single unit is allowed, only a single session of the Dish App can be used. Right now I have two HWS units and that allows two family members to access content from home. I require this, so the H3 is a no go for me. And that stinks because we just got a UHD TV and I would have liked to have gotten a 4K Joey, which unfortunately only works with the H3. Ugh. I wish Dish would allow at least two of the H3 units.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

GooberedUp said:


> The problem I am having with upgrading to the Hopper 3 is that because only a single unit is allowed, only a single session of the Dish App can be used. Right now I have two HWS units and that allows two family members to access content from home. I require this, so the H3 is a no go for me. And that stinks because we just got a UHD TV and I would have liked to have gotten a 4K Joey, which unfortunately only works with the H3. Ugh. I wish Dish would allow at least two of the H3 units.


A 4k Joey WILL definitely work with the H2 & most likely the H1.


----------



## GooberedUp (Dec 13, 2016)

That's what I was told about 3-4 weeks ago. Today, when I actually went to order, I talked to two reps and both said I needed an H3. I'll call again. Thanks for responding. I thought I was hallucinating the first call.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The 4K will work, but you won't get 4K from it without the Hopper 3 according to some other posts about this issue. Personally I don't know.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

And even if, it's not like there's a lot of 4K content.


----------



## jhsanchez (Feb 4, 2006)

Having the black bar is one of my pet peeves too. I had DirecTV for years and they had it too - hated it then, hate it now.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> And even if, it's not like there's a lot of 4K content.


Not a lot of live 4K for sure, but there is quite a bit streaming and BluRay.

I think the CSRs he has spoken to are thinking he wants to get actual 4K from the Joey even though he doesn't have a H3. They are correct that won't work. But the 4K Joey will work with the HWS just won't do 4K in that configuration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

lparsons21 said:


> Not a lot of live 4K for sure, but there is quite a bit streaming and BluRay.


I suppose there's always 4K cat videos on YouTube. However, depending on where that person lives, that could eliminate 4K streaming. And, if one is relying on 4K Blu-ray discs, that kind of eliminates DISH. 

Maybe DISH could change their name to CORD. Hehe.

The issue with streaming is that a lot of people are lucky if they get 6Mbps. Last year the FCC changed the broadband standard to 25 Mbps. "This, of course, annoyed the nation's mega providers, since the higher standard highlights the lack of competition and next-generation upgrades in countless markets. It especially annoyed the nation's phone companies, given that the expensive, sub-6 Mbps DSL foisted upon millions of customers can no longer even technically be called broadband." This in turn brought about a letter to the FCC from broadband providers' favorite politicians who 'whined about FCC's 25 Mbps broadband standard, insisting nobody needs that much bandwidth.' So, for many people streaming 4K content isn't going to be a viable option for awhile. Buying Blu-ray discs could get expensive and take up a lot of space in the process. I suppose one could always put off buying current content for older content to help control costs. Or, rent.

I just get the feeling sometimes that people are under the impression that all they need is a DISH 4K receiver and they'll be watching their favorite shows in 4K on their new 4K TV from DISH that night. Maybe one day, but even so I think that day is a long way off. HD, especially SD, are going to be around for awhile. Right now an enormous amount of satellite bandwidth is dedicated to providing SD only channels and SD fallback for HD channels. DISH, like my locals, after all these years are still pandering to SD and I imagine they are not alone and will continue to pander for quite awhile longer. And, when it's no longer SD, they'll be pandering to HD.

If DISH-HD is the blueprint for DISH-UHD, then expect reduced resolution, reduced color depth and reduced bitrate when UHD does get here. Plus, I see no reason why DISH wouldn't introduce a new UHD fee as they did with HD.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

More than just 'cat videos' BTW. Netflix is there for those that subscribe as is some VOD in 4K. For Dish the only thing lacking at the moment is a live 4K channel or two. At this moment in time, that just isn't a big issue IMO.

As to video PQ, my H3 on my 4K TV is every bit as good as what D* was providing me on the same set. Of course I'm viewing from a more normalized distance vice the 'stick you nose on the screen' distances the charts show.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

No YouTube 4k as YouTube changed their 4k video format to be incompatible with the Hopper3. Netflix 4k works just fine.


----------



## GooberedUp (Dec 13, 2016)

So I got the 4K Joey and the system is working fine all-round, but I'm uncertain as to whether it can do 4K through the HWS. It offers me 4K VOD rental, but I don't want to pay anything unless I can confirm that I can actually get 4K. I should just bite the bullet and do a 4K rental and see if it works.


----------



## mrrandyd33 (Mar 27, 2014)

daryllafferty said:


> I just upgraded from a Hopper 1 to a Hopper 3. Going from 3 tuners to 16 tuners makes it worthwhile and I'm not going back, but I've noticed that I lost some features from the Hopper 1 that I will miss:
> 
> 1) There is no 4X FF or Rewind. I used 4X FF all the time watching recorded football games (between plays) or tennis between serves, etc. 15X is just too fast to stop before the next play starts, and Skip Forward usually goes too far. In fact, I used to wish with my Hopper 1 to have 2X FF. I do think that 15X FF is smoother, less jerky than before, so there's something.
> 
> ...


Curious as to whether or not the Hopper 3 retains the 30-second forward and 10-second reverse instant skip capability--with the new or older remotes?


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

mrrandyd33 said:


> Curious as to whether or not the Hopper 3 retains the 30-second forward and 10-second reverse instant skip capability--with the new or older remotes?


Yes
It's 30 skip forward and 10 skip backward
For every press it adds 30 sec FF 
10 RR. 
And if you Hold down the button than its 15 ,60, 300 FF and RR


----------



## Fourspeed (10 mo ago)

On my DVR Hopper 3 i had a option to select all and play recorded shows. I lost it last night. Also I have never been able to play 8 hours of recordings at a time


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Thebigbry said:


> Oh yeah, they also removed the coaxial input for OTA so that when they lose local channels they can offer you an ota that won't connect.


That disappeared after the ViP722.

The Hopper supports two OTA tuners for those few that need them.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rick_R said:


> I have two OTA modules for my Hopper 1s... Can I plug them both into the Hopper 3?


The limit is one OTA adapter per receiver. Hang on to the second one as a backup.


----------

